# Paddlefish Tasmania



## yakko (Feb 18, 2013)

Paddlefish Tasmania commences this summer (November) taking guiding fishing tours in some of Tasmania's finest waters. Tours include both half and full day options chasing species including trout, bream and various saltwater species.

We've just purchased all new Hobie Quest 11 boats and supply all safety and fishing equipment, including new Shimano outfits and refreshments.

Check us out at http://www.paddlefishtasmania.com.au or like us https://www.facebook.com/PaddlefishTasmania

For AKFF member we will be offering a further 10% discount on all tours, just send us a PM here.


----------

